# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Help Please! Problems changing to 1/4 Turn Ceramic Cartridge Taps

## m+k

Hi,
A couple of years ago I installed new
regular taps and spouts in our vanity and shower no
problems at all.  
Recently we upgraded and bought 
some nice 1/4 turn ceramic cartridge taps
but I am having ridiculous trouble installing them. 
I have tried and tried following the instructions to the letter
but everytime I install them the water won't turn off
it just blasts out at full speed whether the taps are turned on or off. 
After reading a few threads I have tried installing 
them in first the on and then the off positions but it doesn't make a difference. 
Could we be missing a part or am I missing something simple? 
Thanks for any help!
Cheers, K  :Smilie:

----------


## wonderplumb

Oh I love this classic, rookie mistake with ceramic disc taps. :Biggrin: 
You actually need to unscrew the spindle from the bonnet, make sure the spindle is off, screw it into the seat untill it touches then nip it up.
Then screw the bonnet on with the red fibre washer. 
Make sure your tap seats are perfectly polished.
If this is too much, call your plumber. :2thumbsup:

----------


## m+k

Thanks Wonderplumb!  :Biggrin: 
 I would never have figured that out 
Yes, a rookie - but trying to learn!  :Doh:  
Will give it a try tomorrow.
Cheers, K. :2thumbsup:

----------


## wonderplumb

No worries! Depending on the manufacturer the instructions can be pretty poor.
I get a call out on average every 7 weeks for this exact same thing.

----------

